# Would Love One Of These



## Derick (12/1/14)

http://www.fluidvaper.com/RBA-Workbench-with-Ohm-meter_p_270.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/14)

Thats awesome


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

wow, neat!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/14)

wow!


----------



## CraftyZA (12/1/14)

Dear santa. Yeah, yeah, i know it is still the better part of a year away and I probably will not be good, but remember this any ways...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/1/14)

They out of stock though  and they don't ship to SA - how depressing  Birthday present number 2 for @Gizmo down the drain uuuuuuuuurg!


----------



## andro (13/2/14)

Thats something i never done before , but look interesting . Rebuilding your own coils . If i start i will love one of those

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

that is sooo easy to make , just wait till i get my own place .... i will make a plan here ...


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

A suggestion: why don't we design our own unit? As an electronics guy it's no space science to design and assemble the electronics. We need a volunteer/s to design the hardware. Lets start a list of what you guys want to measure, adjust and display.
1. Ohms measure and display
2. Voltage adjustable and display
3. .........


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> that is sooo easy to make , just wait till i get my own place .... i will make a plan here ...


Awesome, and whilst you are at it, some of these as well:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, and whilst you are at it, some of these as well:



Surely there must be some woodworking hobbyist on this forum to to something similar or better.


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

Hobbyist here - problem is, when it comes to my woodwork I'm a perfectionist, so it will take me two weeks to sand down and give 7 or 8 coats of varnish - by then I'd have to sell it for R500+ to make it worth my while


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

johanct said:


> A suggestion: why don't we design our own unit? As an electronics guy it's no space science to design and assemble the electronics. We need a volunteer/s to design the hardware. Lets start a list of what you guys want to measure, adjust and display.
> 1. Ohms measure and display
> 2. Voltage adjustable and display
> 3. .........


3. Display "SHORT" (less than 0.1 Ohm)
4. Display "OPEN CIRCUIT" (if coil is broken)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Derick said:


> Hobbyist here - problem is, when it comes to my woodwork I'm a perfectionist, so it will take me two weeks to sand down and give 7 or 8 coats of varnish - by then I'd have to sell it for R500+ to make it worth my while



If its quality people will buy it - I think most vapers learnt with experience "PENNY WISE POUND FOOLISH"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

i need a agree 1000% button @Gizmo


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

Hmm, well ok, will see what I can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

I will start looking at the electronics


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Derick said:


> Hmm, well ok, will see what I can do



Derek just a suggestion: get your various pieces lasercut (a lot of laser cutters around in Gauteng), will save you at least cutting time.


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

And then just use threaded rod and nuts for the posts. It will also give it an awesome rugged look!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

johanct said:


> Derek just a suggestion: get your various pieces lasercut (a lot of laser cutters around in Gauteng), will save you at least cutting time.


Well I'm more of the woodworking type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Derick said:


> Hobbyist here - problem is, when it comes to my woodwork I'm a perfectionist, so it will take me two weeks to sand down and give 7 or 8 coats of varnish - by then I'd have to sell it for R500+ to make it worth my while


R500 for such a desk caddy holder sounds more than fair to me. Attached the dimensions (imperial unfortunately) of the holes and stuff. Go to that web site for lots of ideas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> R500 for such a desk caddy holder sounds more than fair to me. Attached the dimensions (imperial unfortunately) of the holes and stuff. Go to that web site for lots of ideas.


Nice! Thanks


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Derick said:


> Well I'm more of the woodworking type



This is also very aesthetically pleasing on the eye:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

I was actually looking at those just the other day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

Hmmm I need to makes me one of them things always prefered wood over plastic.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Derick said:


> Hmm, well ok, will see what I can do



And offer them to forum members first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

@Derick - can do the wood stuff , i am looking at doing the plastic stuff ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/2/14)

sounds good to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Can I place the first order now, @Derick?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

heh - I'll see what I can come up with this weekend and will posts some pics here - I have some scrap pieces of pine lying around that I can do a tester with, see how it works out. I'll do a simple design first, then if it seems to be not too labour intensive (time for me is always an issue) then I'll take it from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, and whilst you are at it, some of these as well:




Wow @Matthee, that is awesome. 

My late dad, who was a medical doctor was also a woodworking hobbyist. If he was around to witness my vaping, he would have built me something just like this. Best part is he could adjust it for me as i went along. He had all the tools and all the saws, goggles and all. 

He actually made me a stand for my printer and a magazine carrying mini side table and a few other items which are still in use on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

so any chance anyone has a m7 tap lying around with a 0.5mm pitch?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wow @Matthee, that is awesome.
> 
> My late dad, who was a medical doctor was also a woodworking hobbyist. If he was around to witness my vaping, he would have built me something just like this. Best part is he could adjust it for me as i went along. He had all the tools and all the saws, goggles and all.
> 
> He actually made me a stand for my printer and a magazine carrying mini side table and a few other items which are still in use on a daily basis.



My late brother was also amazing at woodwork, although with his drug addiction in later years he didnt make anything but I remember as a child (He was in his teens then) He was forever making stuff for my mom - made her this really awesome fold up table and a key holder shaped like the map of africa and awesome boards and and and! He probably also would have made something like this if he was around today, It would have been a good venture for him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

denizenx said:


> so any chance anyone has a m7 tap lying around with a 0.5mm pitch?



Should be off-the-shelf available at tool places like Adendorfs and larger stockists of bolts & nuts


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

denizenx said:


> so any chance anyone has a m7 tap lying around with a 0.5mm pitch?



For ??


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> For ??



No idea, maybe max one third the price of a Reo?


----------



## Smokyg (14/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> For ??


M7x.5 tap is the 510 connector size, seems he is going to build a Mod? Correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

So I threw a few pieces of scrap pine together as a test/design exercise. Please don't judge me on the quality of this work - I measured nothing and I was working with scrap wood that is warped, chipped and generally well, scrap.

I like this design with the sides, makes it feel more sturdy and will prevent batteries or juice bottles rolling of the sides.

Finished product will be stained, the edges will be routed (didn't want to fire up the noisy router on a Sunday) and of course lots of varnish - also a lot more holes will be drilled for tanks, bottles, driptips etc., but as a first pass I think it went rather well - didn't take too long to do this either

Things I learnt from this exercise:
1. Drilling big holes like this in wood should be done super slow - I tried to rush it and the holes came out looking really ragged
2. My 'shelf' for the mods is too low - they look top heavy this way - I think it needs to be another 25mm or so higher
3. I didn't want to use screws, just glue, but I think I will have to, just to pull everything tighter together, otherwise I'm going to sit with gaps

Anyway, comments, critique and suggestions welcome


​
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

wow @Derick that is a stunning looking stand  I like the idea of more holes of course and maybe something you can screw tanks into properly. Seriously though very well done - where can I order 

Like these 2 - (Pictured for normal ce5 style attys aswell as big guys just as an idea)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Could work @Derick. Lot more holes, places for my Reos, etcetera.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Could work @Derick. Lot more holes, places for my Reos, etcetera.


Yep - the final product will definitely have a spot for box mods  

I'll start a new one during the week and give it a bit more of a serious effort

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

@Derick , i had these made up for building coils on from old batteries , you could do something similar in the front .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Derick , i had these made up for building coils on from old batteries , you could do something similar in the front .
> 
> View attachment 1346


Cool - yep thinking of doing a RBA workstation too - spot for coils, kanthal, ohm meter etc. - then maybe a DIY juice station too

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Nice one @Derick maybe I'll just order from you when you ready I was going to play in the workshop today but its to hot that place is a sauna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> wow @Derick that is a stunning looking stand  I like the idea of more holes of course and maybe something you can screw tanks into properly. Seriously though very well done - where can I order
> 
> Like these 2 - (Pictured for normal ce5 style attys aswell as big guys just as an idea)
> 
> ...


Thanks Stroodle - gonna make a proper one during the week & weekend, and will post it up here for sale - then I'll make them as I have time  - Once I have the design down, building them should become quicker as well.

I have a nice cherry wood stain that I want to use - the finish should end up looking like this key/mail holder I made a while ago - that's 4 layers of varnish if I remember correctly - so that's going to be the part that takes the longest - but if I make 3 or 4 at a time it might speed things up too - will see
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Derick said:


> Thanks Stroodle - gonna make a proper one during the week & weekend, and will post it up here for sale - then I'll make them as I have time  - Once I have the design down, building them should become quicker as well.
> 
> I have a nice cherry wood stain that I want to use - the finish should end up looking like this key/mail holder I made a while ago - that's 4 layers of varnish if I remember correctly - so that's going to be the part that takes the longest - but if I make 3 or 4 at a time it might speed things up too - will see
> View attachment 1347​



Awesome! I like it as is though  Lol I prefer the Pine look


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice one @Derick maybe I'll just order from you when you ready I was going to play in the workshop today but its to hot that place is a sauna.


Yep, I moved my tools outside in the shade, there was a nice breeze going which helped - and of course I took long vape breaks


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Awesome! I like it as is though  Lol I prefer the Pine look



Well not having to stain would save a lot of time and hassle - stain can be very temperamental with pine because pine is so porous - took me plenty of tries to get a stain that worked well and didn't end up looking like stained pine  - so I'll give it a go with the plain pine look and see how it turns out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/2/14)

Derick said:


> So I threw a few pieces of scrap pine together as a test/design exercise. Please don't judge me on the quality of this work - I measured nothing and I was working with scrap wood that is warped, chipped and generally well, scrap.
> 
> I like this design with the sides, makes it feel more sturdy and will prevent batteries or juice bottles rolling of the sides.
> 
> ...



Doing proto typing products (mainly electronics) as a career I think you did a stunning tester there! I do agree with the other comments re extra holes. Looking forward to the next stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

johanct said:


> Doing proto typing products (mainly electronics) as a career I think you did a stunning tester there! I do agree with the other comments re extra holes. Looking forward to the next stage.


Thanks!
Yeah, gonna be plenty holes, for mods and for tanks & juice bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/14)

Derick you will have 2 orders from me for sure

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Derick you will have 2 orders from me for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Ok will get cracking after work every night this week and hopefully have a few done by the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

As soon as its ready we will get from you  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

need another brain storming idea, @Derick ? How about cup holders for vape gear? Meaning to use the cup holders that are in most cars at a standard size (+/-66mm dia), and have a vape gear holder fitting into it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Tom said:


> How about cup holders for vape gear?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

yip...something like that. Nice in wood if you drive a merc or bmw with wood finishes  or keep it plastic for the hyundai's and kia's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (17/2/14)

Tom said:


> need another brain storming idea, @Derick ? How about cup holders for vape gear? Meaning to use the cup holders that are in most cars at a standard size (+/-66mm dia), and have a vape gear holder fitting into it?



Haha - I like it - will have to find a car with cupholders though - mine didn't come with any


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Derick said:


> Haha - I like it - will have to find a car with cupholders though - mine didn't come with any



I think all car cup holders are more or less the same dimensions. My 530i cup holder dimensions:

Diameter: 64mm (minimum) to 72mm (maximum) x Depth: 47mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

Hey @Derick, i think you've done a WONDERFUL job with your prototype!!!!

I am definitely keen on getting one from you!

I think all the suggestions made thus far are valid. 

I also support the different stands, one for displaying and ordering your vaping gear, one for building coils and one for mixing juices. Not sure if elements of these should be combined or not


----------



## Derick (17/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hey @Derick, i think you've done a WONDERFUL job with your prototype!!!!
> 
> I am definitely keen on getting one from you!
> 
> ...



Only problem If I combine them I think is that it is going to be one massive stand!  might as well put legs on it then and call it a vape desk! 

As a 4th option I think I should do a small 'office vape stand' too - something with room for 2 or so mods and a bottle of two of juice and spare battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

johanct said:


> I think all car cup holders are more or less the same dimensions. My 530i cup holder dimensions:
> 
> Diameter: 64mm (minimum) to 72mm (maximum) x Depth: 47mm


standard can dimensions, either 330ml or 440ml, available in SA: 66mm. These should fit all cup holders. And @johanct is a candidate for a wooden vape gear holder


----------

